
How to reclaim agency over your precious email inbox - btmiller
https://btmiller.com/2019/12/12/regain-control-over-your-inbox-by-rejecting-email-with-a-custom-domain-wildcard-and-aliases.html
======
Porthos9K
I use Fastmail myself, but I just automatically delete everything that doesn't
come from a whitelisted address.

